# Cadillac, MI stray, senior female



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*stray*


*German Shepherd Dog Mix: An adoptable dog in Cadillac, MI *

Large • Senior • Female 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cadillac, MI | stray


*Wexford County Animal Shelter*, Cadillac, MI 

231-779-9530


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww she looks so scared.


----------

